# Weird space size at Holiday Fair



## navigator9 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just got an application in the mail for a Holiday Fair at a nearby very large, upscale retirement center. I've never done their fair before. It's $45 if you bring your own table, $50 if you use their 6ft table. The application states, "Please be advised that one space will be limited to a maximum of 6 feet long and 30 inches deep." *30 inches deep??? *Really? I think the only time I ever had a space like that was in the hallway of a grammar school, that had tables set up on both sides of the hall. It was very cramped to say the least. This is in an auditorium. You'd think they'd be able to spare a bit more space, wouldn't you? With just one table, I'd only be able to bring my single bars, no gift sets, or specialty bars. I'm just mulling this over "out loud"....I guess at $50 it would be worth it. I'm certainly not going to pay for two spaces just so I can bring my other table.  It says they provide one chair. With a 6ft by 30in space, and the table the same dimensions, I wonder where you're supposed to fit the chair! I'll call them tomorrow and find out. For the $5 difference, I'd use their table, and only have to bring my soap and display boxes, so it would be pretty easy, and it's just a couple of miles away. OK, I think I talked my self into it. But what do you think of that space size? Stingy, huh?


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow. That is a tiny space. I would use their table and squeeze in for the day.


----------



## maya (Aug 26, 2015)

I would ask for clarification before I applied to the show. 30" deep is less then 3' deep. That isn't very much room and I don't think enough for a human to sit or stand plus a table.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

To me, this reads like they dont want you to place your tables in a L shape if you have more than one. I would think that would be waaay too little of a space the way they have it written. 

Think about it this way: If you have a 4 ft table and add another 4 ft by 2 ft table on the end, you are still within 6 ft but you are now taking up 48 inches in depth with another table. Its possible they just want to deter you from setting up more table space. It doesn't say you cant bring more than one table, it just specifies the space size.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 26, 2015)

That is a ridiculous size and expect someone to sell and make money, plus where are you going to sit and have enough room to pull out containers of product if necessary. Talking about stingy and $50 that is a bit high to be so limited, in my opinion. But that is just me...Depending on price that is around 10 bars of soaps before making the booth space. I have been to holiday craft fairs where I did not sell 10 bars of soap, but my other products sold. If you have a large selection you will not have much room for other product. I am afraid it would be to limiting in my opinion, but then I usually set up 8-10 tables in my weekly markets


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 26, 2015)

maya said:


> I would ask for clarification before I applied to the show. 30" deep is less then 3' deep. That isn't very much room and I don't think enough for a human to sit or stand plus a table.



I agree. This reminds me of the craft fair that I did at a grammar school a while back. It's a very popular and well attended one, so I was glad to get in. But......unless you're a "regular", you're in the hallway. Vendors on both sides of the hall, tables up against the walls, and your chair squeezed in next to it. Put a ton of shoppers in the middle of all this, and it was claustrophobic to say the least! 



galaxyMLP said:


> To me, this reads like they dont want you to place your tables in a L shape if you have more than one. I would think that would be waaay too little of a space the way they have it written.
> 
> Think about it this way: If you have a 4 ft table and add another 4 ft by 2 ft table on the end, you are still within 6 ft but you are now taking up 48 inches in depth with another table. Its possible they just want to deter you from setting up more table space. It doesn't say you cant bring more than one table, it just specifies the space size.



Correct. You couldn't do an L shaped arrangement, even if you paid for an extra space, because it would end up being 12 ft long by 30 in wide!!! It's kind of crazy. I called this morning, but got an answering machine. I'm waiting for a call back. I wouldn't even consider this, except it is an upscale place and I'd expect people to be spending money there. Who knows? It is only $50, it's close, and I wouldn't have to schlep much. The majority of my sales are single bars anyway, and that's what I'd be bringing. You never know!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

I meant to say that it doesn't make sense to me they way its written. I just cant imagine them actually meaning that you truly can't have more than 30 inches of depth. I was trying to say that they could be trying to get people not to do the L shape but there are many other ways they could've said that beside saying that the spaces are only 6'x30". 

I was trying to give an explanation as to why they limited the space size to one 30 inches which to me is an odd size. You cant even sit in a chair behind your table since with a typical 2 ft wide table, you'd only have 6 inches for that. Thats nothing!

ETA: wow, I used the word "trying" a lot in this one...


----------



## Dahila (Aug 26, 2015)

are you sure it does not describe how wide should be the table?  6 feet x30'


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 26, 2015)

Dahila said:


> are you sure it does not describe how wide should be the table?  6 feet x30'



The application states, "Please be advised that one *space* will be limited to a maximum of 6 feet long and 30 inches deep." I called back and finally got ahold of the person named as the contact. I asked about the size of the space and she laughed and said, "Oh, we just kind of guesstimated the size, you know, maybe as big as a yardstick." What??? I told her I was used to having a space like 8x8 or 10x12, taped out on the floor, very specific as to boundaries. She said, "Oh, that's no problem, if you want to bring another table, that's OK. We'll find room." I asked if they limited duplications.....she said no. This is not a juried show, and I'm starting to seriously wonder about doing it.

I hate this kind of deal. I like an organizer who's on top of things, and really knows what they're doing. This sounds like kind of a free for all. Oh well, I'm retired now, and certainly have the time. I'm not worried about covering the table fee. But I think I will still bring just my single bars, and use one table. I guess I've talked myself into it. Am I crazy?


----------



## Dahila (Aug 26, 2015)

Do u have to be somewhere else?  No, you have time, who knows maybe something fantastic will happen, new clients, new friend)  it is kind of crazy giving you the sizes and then giving you a free hand to bring whatever you want:?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 26, 2015)

I did a craft fair at a very exclusive retirement center, and did very well. Most of the residents didn't drive and were happy to have handmade crafts brought in. However you might be able to find a better craft fair. I would ask if the families of the residents were also invited, and about other advertising. One of the best holiday sales I do is about 2/3 of that size, I have to bring more than will fit on the table because it sells out. It is for a holiday home tour, I just bring my items with an inventory sheet, and they do everything else. So I usually have items there while I attend another event.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 26, 2015)

She (the organizer) does sound like a space case.  But it might be one of those instances where expecting the worst and hoping for the best works out.  I might almost be tempted to take a bigger table than you are supposedly allowed, she sounds so disorganized that she might just be willing to deal with it.


----------



## Spice (Aug 26, 2015)

if it feels good, do it. :clap:


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 27, 2015)

I love shows where there is a lot of chaos going on.  A lot of leeway is generally given and you can usually get pretty much anything you want if you are flexible, enthusiastic and polite.  I would go for it.    :crazy:


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd have to say if I went to a show prepared to do my level-darnded-best in such a tiny cramped space ... and found someone else was allowed all kinds of elbow room just because the organizer waived the rules on a whim ... I'd be pretty peeved at the organizer and, based on experience, I suspect a lot of the other crafters would be too. Not a wise move if the organizer wants to build good relations with the crafters for future shows.


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

We did a show that actually had all of the tables touching lengthwise across the whole room...we were like how do you expect people to get into their space?! It's amazing what you get at some shows. Hopefully it all worked out!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2016)

fionasfrightsoap said:


> We did a show that actually had all of the tables touching lengthwise across the whole room...we were like how do you expect people to get into their space?! It's amazing what you get at some shows. Hopefully it all worked out!




This is a old post. Please don't pull up old posts just to comment.  Thank you!


----------

